# Late Season...



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

I am headed to the Fargo/Lisbon/Enderlin area next week for some late season pheasant hunting. How are the birds doing around there? Are they still getting lots of hunting pressure, or has that slowed down some?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

They got pounder pretty hard by hunters and the last ice storm. There are still huntable numbers out there. Hunting pressure is getting a little less. this weekend is supposed to be a little warmer, above zero anyway I am sure hunters will be afield. Have fun.

Bob


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

25-35 mph winds should make for some exciting action.


----------



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

Jeez I hope the wind doesn't kick up that much. We're heading for Oakes for five days starting next Wednesday, and my forecasts show cold but winds a more moderate 10-12 range. Just got through northern Wisconsin deer season so I can handle the cold, but that wind makes for some shaky shooting.

Any advice on finding birds in the Oakes areas? Thanks for any hints in advice.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah....gusting to 40 on Sat.Blowing snow......


----------



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

ya, I see it's going to be that way this weekend, but how I'm showing pretty moderate winds for Dec. 14 to 18th. Am I looking at wrong forecast?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From VC the farther south you go the more snow there is so the wind will be picking it up. We hunted last Tuesday in that wind and quit before noon. My face and eyes felt like they were sandblasted.

Hunted the west side of Seth Gordon WMA yesterday. Probably put up at least 3 doz hens and 2 roosters. It had been hammered pretty hard. Back in the 80's it was one big cattail, mostly open area now. On the drive home over back roads there were a few birds feeding every couple miles which was nice to see. Can't really say they were bunched up yet.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

No advice. I am beginning to think that we give up to much with little or no return. I'm sorry but that is my perception of the way people from the east use these forums. I didn't use to think that way but the times they are a changing.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> we give up to much with little or no return


 You are probably right DJ.

Ever notice how the commercials never give that free advice here? They testify before the legislature for no restrictions but are the most restrictive themselves. You'd think they would have the balls to say come down to this section in this township in this county. You know, sicne tourism is so important. Just haven't seen it though. Pm ing of course is a restriction too. Right now the cannonball types are crying because of a lack of hunters. So where is their free advice? Where is their invitation? :stirpot:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

:fiddle:

Go to those spots.....do some driving and you'll fnd some birds......how much advice do some of you need? Do what the residents, "guys from the east" do.......scout and find them....honey holes are earned....not given.


----------



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

I wasn't expectling a -91.83046 N by 46.11260 W, second fence post past the old cultivator type of reply. Just a simple "PLOTS fields hit heavy, better luck in cattails and wind breaks" would have been just fine. I bring a dog, rent a room and, yes, scout around. Time is short, though. Sorry I asked.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

looks like you have 5 days(14th-18th) so you should do OK once you get a feel for what is going on. There are some indicators in some of my previous posts and in some of the other threads if you would like to read them.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> No advice. I am beginning to think that we give up to much with little or no return. I'm sorry but that is my perception of the way people from the east use these forums. I didn't use to think that way but the times they are a changing.


Come on guys. If you asked "What's a good place to eat in Fargo?", I wouldn't tell you to scout around to every restaurant in the county!! (sarcasam) :beer:

In reality, one really does just need to drive around find a spot and try it. One day one thing might work, and another day it might not. You just need to put the miles on.

P.S. DJ, I can tell you some good places to eat in town!! I know my food!!


----------



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. This'll be my eighth trip out in four years, and I've always had my best luck at, one, places I found through my windshield, and two, places I've discovered by following the directions written on a bar napkin I discover in my pocket one morning about two days into the trip. It never hurts to ask.

Thanks again. Good safe hunting.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> ....honey holes are earned....not given.


Or in some cases, just taken advantage of (not implying you FH).

A big thanks to the three groups of "hunters" who thought it best to shoot pheasants off our posted land this past weekend. Another big thanks for the idiot who shot the hen and left it lay, off our posted land this past weekend.

Venting :******:


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

If I can give you some advice, once you get permission from someone please don't pound if for 5 days straight. I tried to be nice to some people and told them of a nice piece of ground that wasn't posted. Next thing i know is that they pounded if for 5 days straight and before they left told all the newcomers about it. What was once a nice spot for picking up a few birds is now a desolate wasteland with garbage all over it and all the birds pushed into payhunting ground. Never again will I tell anyone about my honeyholes just because people who are hunting for only a few days don't care if they hunt the crap out of it and push all the birds away. Good luck hunting and I hope you get into the motherload and thin down the roosters.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

ps, trying to figure out the hockey stuff, and I hope to help you with some "thinning" in the next couple weeks. Hope things are going good for you guys.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

You will have to get down here as soon as possible. Tried to thin the birds down last weekend but the hunt only lasted about three steps. Had about 500 birds float over the top of us. I thought i was going to have to beat down a few of the guys to stop shooting. The part that sucked the most was having to kick up twice as many birds going back to the pickup. The thing I can't stand is to have the most easiest shots right at hand and you are limited out. Hope everyone can get out and thin the birds down. Good luck to all.


----------



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for the advice on over-staying an offered spot. I've never re-visited one more than twice in a trip, (too much land, too few days), but I can see temptation there. Good perspective. And I'd never offer up some else's tip: I figure that's their decision, not mine.

Took my 7-year-old lab out to a farm for a tune-up yesterday and brought the 6-month old female lab hunter-in-training along for some work. I planted a bird and was working her at patterning and staying close when she started some nose-down wandering off into a nasty bur patch. I'm callin and cussin when she flushes a stray rooster. I know, trust the dog even if she's a goofy puppy.

Thanks again for the advice, and if later this week you see two older guys limping across a field following an English setter and a yellow lab, give a honk: That's us.

Safe hunting.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys,
I have really appreciated the advise/ education you all have given me since I started looking at this forum. In return, (and I think I've said this before,) I'd be happy to help any way I can with advise or info on fishing or hunting in Alaska. I'd hate to have you guys think that non residents of ND like me aren't appreciative and willing to return your generosity. I say this having read the previous posts. I'll put this one out there now, Nushagak River King salmon are going to have another tremendous run this year. Fishing generally is best between mid June and the early part of July. 
Thanks again!


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry 'bout this but it looks like it's gonna storm this week, Burbach. Winds not s'posed to be as bad this time around as the one we had after Thanksgiving though.

-Dave


----------



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

yup, looks like the weather witch is going to offer it up some. Oh well, add a layer of woolies and keep an eye on the dog.

safe hunting everybody.


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

The snow does not scare me. Will just make the walking a little tougher. I do hope the wind stays down though.


----------

